# 2500HD Heated Mirrors



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

My heated mirror, DL3 option on '04 2500HD (pass side) stopped working this last storm. There is also a small hairline crack in the middle of the glass area. NO, I didn't hit anything, but I thought it strange that it would crack on it's own and then not heat. Does anyone know how hot the mirror gets. Would the sudden cold of washing it when activated break the glass?
Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MOTOR..........Same deal here with my 04 2500 !

A couple of weeks ago it was snowing to beat the band and I kept
pushing the button to keep the mirrors and rear window heaters on.

I noticed after a while the left side mirror cracked ! It was smoking 
too.
BUT it did keep heating. Now the right side mirror won't heat at all 
and its NOT cracked.

I know the mirrors and rear window are on the same fuse so I guess
its off to the dealer when the weather breaks and I can leave it for
warranty repair.........

Funny, I haven't noticed any posts about cracked mirrors on any of 
the GM truck threads yet. But most of those fellas don't plow and 
spend hours behind the wheel...............

Keep us posted on what the dealer tells ya..........................geo


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

I've been told that when heated mirrors were first intorduced "back in the day" they used a light bulb as the heating element. I don't know what years that was, or what brand. I doubt they still use bulbs for heat. But, if they did, it might cause a localized hot spot that would cause problems with the mirror glass if the mirror were hit with cold water. 

I'd be interested in knowing what the mirror heating element looks like. I'd really appreciate it if anyone can copy and paste the section of a repair manual that has a view and parts list of the mirror and its internal parts.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

not sure exactly what the problem is but just wa warning they are expensive to replace. For the glass with heater it costs about $260. My freind just had to replace the mirror in his new tahoe.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

KILL..........I KNOW those mirrors are quite $pendy ! A few years
back I broke just a plain power one off my 94 Yukon while plowing. 
It was $175 with the dealer discount ...........I installed it myself.

Funny tho........Pep Boys sells a copycat/knockoff power mirror for
the OBS GM trucks for $50 bucks !

My bud works for a GM dealer so I will get a free warranty fix no 
problem.
Just have to wait till "snow time" is over for the year so the truck 
can be out of service for the day....................geo


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*THIS IS SOOOO WEIRD!!!!*

I noticed my passenger side mirror was cracked back in January. It also seems to NOT heat any longer.

I thought a branch may have hit it, but now that I see someone else with this problem....  must be a warranty problem.

Just a hair line crease in the glass. Still able to see through it. Was going to get a replacement glass, but if this is something common on these, then Warranty it will go.

I really haven't been happy lately with the heated glass. Could this Passenger side crack have caused BOTH sides to become "non-heated"???


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

TLS,

The crack is just a crease, just like you said. When I made my appt for Monday the service manager didn't sound surprised. Plus, it's under warranty anyway and I've heard of others with the same problem since I posted the other day. I'll keep everyone posted but for now, we're plowing our 20th event of the season here in Northern Mass!! Enough already!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*The Plot Thickens*

Hey guys...........Where did your mirror crack?

Mine cracked where the mirror goes into the "L" shape (gets smaller).

Design Boo-Boo ? :realmad:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I just went out to take a quick picture in my fuzzy slippers.

None of the pics came out all that well.

I had to put a dotted line where the crease is.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YEOW TLS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mine cracked in the EXACT same spot too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MOTOR.......Is that where yours cracked ?

I smell design boo-boo.....................................geo


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Guys,
Mine is more of a diagonal upper left side to lower right side crack/crease.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I have had 2 replaced on the pass side and 4 on the driver side of my 03 1500 hd


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*mine too*

under warranty(now expired) i had the passenger side replaced for no heat and the drivers side replaced for a crack.it cracked right across the middle of it.this year the passengers side cracked(across the middle again) and the heat stopped working.just a replacement glass for the mirror cant be 200 hundred dollars.if it is ill be putting plain glass in.seeing how my truck is 2001 and i see 2004`s with the same problem no sense in wasting money on defects.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Are any of these cracked mirrors the ones with the red LED turn signals and power folding option? 

Just wondering. 

I absolutely love the power folding option. I have arthritis, and it's difficult for me to walk out to the road every day to get the mail and newspaper, especially what with cars and trucks whizzing by at 55 MPH. So, I typically drive one of the trucks onto the road, pull in the side mirror, and grab the mail & paper. With the Trailblazer, I have to reach out and yank in the mirror manually, which is not fun when it's covered with snow, ice or grimmy salt (I'm a bit OCD and hate getting my hands dirty... OK, just kidding!!!). So, the power folding thang on the Silverado is a great thing for me. I wish it was available on all GM trucks. Anyone with rural mailboxes would probably appreciate the option. 


Any chance of a photo of the fuzzy slippers? Just wanted to compare them to mine. I gotta get some of those monster slippers. I saw them in a catalog, and now I can't remember which catalog (of the thousands we get) they were in!!!


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Tsb??*

OK, so you guys are good at this, there must be a TSB of some kind on this. Can anyone start looking??


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RED.........My mirrors are the plain heated ones with NO power 
fold or turn signal.

GUYS..........GM Parts Direct sells the replacement glass kit for 
just under $30 bucks plus shipping........


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

guys i have a 2005 hd it said it has heated mirrors buti have no button to  turn them on . do they com on with the rear defoger button ?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

comes on with rear defog


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.........These mirrors are made for GM by http://www.gentex.com

Check out their site about their "innovative" products........ 

Seems these heated truck mirrors are a BIG POS part as a bunch of
us are finding out...............................

BTW.........My dealer informed me Friday there is still NO TSB and 
my mirrors are on warranty backorder............................

Can't really complain about the truck tho. 8000 hard snowplowing 
and heavy towing miles so far !.................... ...geo


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Sonjaab

Do these guys also manufacture the rear views in chevy's and dodge? The example they have on their site is strikingly similar.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BLADE.......YUP they do !

There is a link in their homepage which shows all the different 
auto/truck mfrs. that buy from them.

I also have another link to a company that sells the entire Gentex 
product line. It also has wiring diagrams and such.

Funny tho.....Gentex does NOT sell to individuals...Just large 
companies.

Got it.... http://.mitocorp.com


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

Mine did the same this. the passenger side mirror cracked, then both stopped heating. I took it in, and they replaced it under warranty, no questions asked.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*Ooooopppppsss !!!!*

http://www.mitocorp.com .....................


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

blade_masters said:


> comes on with rear defog


that not good they come on when you dont need them


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> that not good they come on when you dont need them


Can you elaborate? I use mine all the time plowin, just cuz my back window fogs up. Melts all the sh*t off the mirrors too.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

mine dont freez up that much but my window does fog up alott so if it had diff. buttons i wouldent have to put them on all the time maybe thats what is making them crack they get too hot


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

VIPER.........I thought it was just me repushing the ON button to 
keep the snow melting on the rear window and mirrors clear during 
heavy snow and Looooonnnggg pushing sessions !

But as I have seen here and other snowplow forums not to 
mention GM truck forums those mirrors are a poorly designed 
POS part!
Heck, Mitocorp charges $300 or so clams for 1 mirror !!!!!!!

But they are a godsend in a plow rig compared to NOT having 
them before!

What kills me is my 96 and 03 Caddies have them and not a problem.......
I think its the shape of the mirror glass IMO. The Caddies are almost
square where the trucks are a "L" shape and crack in the same spot.

Oh well..................geo........


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ttt......again


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*I have heated mirrors for sale.*

I put the LED turn signal mirrors in my truck and have the factory heated ones left over. These are heated. You can have them for $25. First to pay gets it! If interested, I can also order you the LED ones, but they're not cheap...


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RC..........A plow bro wants them............Can you ship for me?
Will pay whatever......................geo

Contact me [email protected] for details.......Thanks


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT.....for Frozen


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Geo....

I am going to make an app. with the Stealer on Monday to have them look into some problems and stuff... if it turns out the elements are bad I am going to ask about replacing them with the new 06 style trailer mirrors... maybe they will discount me some because they failed... The heat worked great for me last year... never really had to clear snow off of them, it woud just melt away. 

You get much snow this last storm??? We got well ofer 12" buy the time the snow stopped today....


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

With my cracked passenger side mirror, BOTH elements are broke (or there is a fuse somewhere). I have to take mine back to dealer for the mirror anyway.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.......Yup...............Over a foot white gold !
That Magic Salt is the cats meow..............

Your mirrors are on the rear defrost circuit. Only 1 fuse for all.
You can get the replacement heated glass thru GM for $30? bucks.

I found a link with full description/pics. etc. on how to disassemble
the mirror and replace the glass . Computer crashed and I lost the
site so I am searching for it again and will post it.

My new left side mirror crapped out again within the last few days.
So its gotta go back to the dealer.

Frozen....Where in NY are you at?
I doubt the dealer would swap for a different kind of mirror.........
.....geo


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Geo...

The link would be a real help if the dealer will not warranty the mirrors...I think I read somewhere I need a pick with a L shaped hook to take the glass off...

I am in Rome... about 40 minutes east of Syracuse... so I guess we are sort of neighbors....

It was good to get out there and push some snow... the only thing that sucked was the unfrozen ground made for some pretty messy situations when stacking...


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Frozen.............The dealer should warranty the mirrors with no 
problem. Common problem from all the posts I see here and
elsewhere.

That link I found showed the EASY way to disassemble the mirror
and replace the glass OFF the truck. Only a couple of bolts hold
the mirror on. You only have to remove the little triangle shaped 
piece of plastic on the inside near the top of the door to access 
the bolts and plug.............

I have read some posts of guys breaking the replacement glass
while trying to replace it while ON the truck.

Since its under warranty........Let the dealer screw with it.
But that sucks since its winter and you need the truck at a 
moments notice !

Heck, We are supposed to get clobbered again later today!
payup


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT.....................


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

My 05 did it (except no crack) i think they all do it...


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*Full Disassembly And Glass Replacement Link*

If your outta warranty and want to fix your cracked mirror or non
working heating mirror glass ($30 bucks from GM parts direct).

Check out this link for complete repair info. w/pics:
http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175712


----------



## jessicablue (May 25, 2006)

*I found them cheap!!!*



sonjaab said:


> KILL..........I KNOW those mirrors are quite $pendy ! A few years
> back I broke just a plain power one off my 94 Yukon while plowing.
> It was $175 with the dealer discount ...........I installed it myself.
> 
> ...


I just got some parts from a www.nationalautopart.com I suppose one of the members. These guys have parts cheap!!! My part shipped the same day, (much better than the dealer) also they worked out perfect.

rocky (wifes email address) lol!!


----------



## 75gmck25 (Feb 22, 2003)

Nearly all the specialty interior rearview mirrors in new vehicles are made by either Gentex/Mito or Donnelly, with Gentex the most common. 

I wanted one of the Ford interior compass/temp mirrors for my Mustang and found out the identical mirror is dealer installed by Mazda, Subaru and others. I ended up getting a Mazda mirror because it was cheaper than the Ford version. The only difference was the instructions for running the power wires down to the fusebox, and I was able to download a copy of the Ford instructions.

There are at least two sizes of interior mirror, and in a truck you could probably use the larger one. In my Mustang I used the small one, which was also sold for the Ford Escape and several foreign cars.

Bruce


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT....... This might be handy for someone this time of year ! :crying:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sonjaab;351492 said:


> TTT....... This might be handy for someone this time of year ! :crying:


HI GEORGE
Glad to see you posting. Long time no see. Plant is now on 12 hrs and 7 days makes for a long week.

Regards Mike


----------

